# Weird handshake . . . of any significance?



## lookinforhelpandhope (Apr 10, 2013)

So, I was shaking a guys hand the other day and he sort of slid his middle finger down my palm. 
Not being American (and being kinda dumb in some respects), I wondered whether this has some significance. Maybe masonic? 
Could have been accidental but seemed deliberate to me?
Any ideas?


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

lookinforhelpandhope said:


> So, I was shaking a guys hand the other day and he sort of slid his middle finger down my palm.
> Not being American (and being kinda dumb in some respects), I wondered whether this has some significance. Maybe masonic?
> Could have been accidental but seemed deliberate to me?
> Any ideas?


Urban Dictionary: gay handshake


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

Ewww

I can't stand it when a person does anything other than a normal handshake. I like a solid handshake.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

It meant he dug your package, and wanted to know if you'd deliver. Nudge nudge, wink wink...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lookinforhelpandhope (Apr 10, 2013)

Lol, so given that I'm female I doubt he was gay.

PBear, thinking of it in context, you may be right!

So that leads to another question. Is that something that's considered creepy?


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

lookinforhelpandhope said:


> So that leads to another question. Is that something that's considered creepy?


YES! It's happened to me and GROSS!!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

lookinforhelpandhope said:


> Lol, so given that I'm female I doubt he was gay.
> 
> PBear, thinking of it in context, you may be right!
> 
> So that leads to another question. Is that something that's considered creepy?


When a boy gives a girl that type of handshake, its means that he's trying to tell he her that he wants sex.

His middle finger is supposed to represent a his penis , and rubbing against the palm of your hands is supposed to represent sexual intercourse.
Usually done whilst maintaining eye contact with the girl.

That was a game we used to play in high school, however , it was never successful , and the girls always went like " ewwww."

Talking with them always worked better.

Pay no attention to him, he has a lot of growing up to do.

Seems like he's _still_ unable to communicate properly about sex.


----------



## Don-Juan (Sep 1, 2013)

lookinforhelpandhope said:


> So, I was shaking a guys hand the other day and he sort of slid his middle finger down my palm.
> Not being American (and being kinda dumb in some respects), I wondered whether this has some significance. Maybe masonic?
> Could have been accidental but seemed deliberate to me?
> Any ideas?


I had a female do this to me once! (I am male) My wife was only 10' away (the female who did this was in the middle of a divorce). I instantly thought it was something sexual, but I AM a male.lol
I told the wife, she just shrugged. (oh....I do know it is NOT masonic)


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

Caribbean Man said:


> Talking with them always worked better.


I know, right? What the hell is wrong with women, they can't get past the creepiness? :scratchhead:


----------



## lookinforhelpandhope (Apr 10, 2013)

OMG, why no just ask?

Or wait for an appropriate time to make some kind of move?!

I'll have to spend a fair bit of time in VERY close proximity to this person over the months. Might be a tad awkward.

Stange thing is, doesn't seem like the sort of guiy who would have any reason to be weird/creepy.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

lookinforhelpandhope said:


> So, I was shaking a guys hand the other day and he sort of slid his middle finger down my palm.
> Not being American (and being kinda dumb in some respects), I wondered whether this has some significance. Maybe masonic?
> Could have been accidental but seemed deliberate to me?
> Any ideas?


Back in the 80's this was a subtle way of letting someone know you were interested in them for sex.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

tacoma said:


> Back in the 80's this was a subtle way of letting someone know you were interested in them for sex.


OMG, I remember this being a thing back in the '80's! It did happen to me a couple of times and I thought it was gross.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

soccermom2three said:


> OMG, I remember this being a thing back in the '80's! It did happen to me a couple of times and I thought it was gross.


Depends on the situation.

Doing it to someone you just met during an initial handshake?
Seriously creepy.

Doing it to a steady SO as a way of letting them know this party is boring the hell out of you and you want to leave right now to spend the rest of the night ravishing them?
Great way to get a silent message across in a crowded room.

OP's situation falls under the seriously creepy situation.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

tacoma said:


> Back in the 80's this was a subtle way of letting someone know you were interested in them for sex.


In the 70s too. Had a girl do it to me.


----------



## lookinforhelpandhope (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies all!! I've never seen this kinda thing before!!

Judging by the age of this guy what you say fits.

That said I think it would be unfair to put him in the creepy category. We had met a couple of time and got along really well. Just a common interest and similar sense of humor. I didn't think any more of it than that but I guess he decided to test the water and see where it could go!! I suspect given his age it could just be a LONG time since he'd tried his luck with a woman.

For now will just brush it off and leave it at that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EasyPartner (Apr 7, 2014)

Caribbean Man said:


> When a boy gives a girl that type of handshake, its means that he's trying to tell he her that he wants sex.
> 
> His middle finger is supposed to represent a his penis , and rubbing against the palm of your hands is supposed to represent sexual intercourse.
> Usually done whilst maintaining eye contact with the girl.
> ...


Exactly. Same everywhere around the world so it seems.

A guy at my workplace tried this move with young female collegues. Who were seriously creeped out.

He was put up on charges of unwanted sexual behaviour at work and conduct unbecoming. Very rightly so.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

They say you spread more germs through a hand shake then a kissing.

now that would be weird to greet everyone with a kiss.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

I had always assumed it was a Free Masons thing. I am more popular with men than I realised. Thank you for enlightening me.


----------



## EasyPartner (Apr 7, 2014)

Mr The Other said:


> I had always assumed it was a Free Masons thing. I am more popular with men than I realised. Thank you for enlightening me.


:rofl:

You remind me of the Friends episode when Joey came back from his taylor...


----------



## DarkHoly (Dec 18, 2012)

Only two guys have ever done that to me. 

Both times I squeezed as hard as I could and watched them try not to cry. They failed.


----------



## lookinforhelpandhope (Apr 10, 2013)

So I guess tghis leads to another question.

Would you rather a man or woman puts a lot of focus on getting your attention in other ways when really they're only looking for sex (therefore running the risk of you assuming there's more to it) or would you rather, by some means or other, they're just up front about it and you know exactly where you stand.

Personally I vote for the latter. You can always just say 'No' and at least, if you did take it any further, you're under no illusions.

Also, is there really anything wrong with a man just going out looking for sex. Provided that they're honest about it. I mean they need it and if they can find someonw whose willing then why not? I sort of don't understand why people would be upset about someone chancing their luck, provided that no means no and they leave it at that.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I've never had someone do this to me. I'm a little hurt...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lookinforhelpandhope (Apr 10, 2013)

PBear said:


> I've never had someone do this to me. I'm a little hurt...
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol PBear, if it's any consolation neither did I until a few dyas ago!

:rofl:


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

PBear said:


> I've never had someone do this to me. I'm a little hurt...
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I had that happen when I was a teenager- didn't have a clue what it meant. 

It happened again in my mid twenties - I laughed couldn't help myself.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Neither of you are helping... I'm well past my "best before date", so there's no hope for me! 

Maybe I can explain the situation to my SO, and she can make it up to me...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

PBear said:


> Neither of you are helping... I'm well past my "best before date", so there's no hope for me!
> 
> Maybe I can explain the situation to my SO, and she can make it up to me...
> 
> ...


Yes! Show her how to do it and when she stops laughing she can do it back to you. Sounds like fun


----------



## lookinforhelpandhope (Apr 10, 2013)

coffee4me said:


> Yes! Show her how to do it and when she stops laughing she can do it back to you. Sounds like fun


Hahaha, that's cute!

Like someone else said on the previous page, it could be your very own 'lets get outta here _wink wink_' signal :smthumbup:


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

It's definitely not masonic. You can google that one and see pictures. I think mormons use the same ones.


----------



## lookinforhelpandhope (Apr 10, 2013)

Well, all of you who said it means sex are spot on. Politely declined and no harm done. And hopefully no feeling hurt/egos bruised
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

